# Contest Help Needed: Who Is Singing With Frida Leider? It does not say.



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I LOVE this duet from Gotterdammerung and wanted to use this for a contest but in both instances of posting this it only lists her.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Sigh... Just when I thought I was out... They pull me back in... That was what? 12 hours?



Spoiler: Just when I thought I was out... They pull me back in...











It's Fritz Soot with Frida Leider.

The video that you posted is only available to Music Premium members and thus is unviewable to the rest of us - use this one instead -


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Shaughnessy said:


> Sigh... Just when I thought I was out... They pull me back in... That was what? 12 hours?
> 
> It's Fritz Zoot with Frida Leider.
> 
> The video that you posted is only available to Music Premium members and thus is unviewable to the rest of us - use this one instead -


I can't tell on my PC if something is Youtube Premium as I have it. Zoot.... what an odd name. Thanks friend!!!!!


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I can't tell on my PC if something is Youtube Premium as I have it. Zoot.... what an odd name. Thanks friend!!!!!


Soot with an "S" - It was a typo on my part - I corrected it - Here's his bio -



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fritz_Soot


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

In the future, make a habit of scrolling downwards a couple of inches from the bottom of the video and look at the information just under the title - in this instance, there's a photo of Frida Leider and right underneath that it reads

"Provided to YouTube by Rebeat Digital GmbH Zu neuen Taten, teurer Helde (Götterdämmerung) · Fritz Soot · Frida Leider"

and under that is - "Show more" - Click on that - and you'll see the title of the recording - "Frida Leider - Her rarest recordings 1921-1926"

Copy and paste that into the YouTube search box and you'll find this - the complete label authorized recording - 17 separate videos.



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nHLPzpIocl5XqnbKpFUicGNekz40IlUpw


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Leider is terrific as usual, and Fritz Soot's contribution is honorable, but the orchestra is pathetic. It sounds like a little band of toy instruments located somewhere down the street, and some of the tempos are so fast (the 78 side problem, no doubt) that humans couldn't possibly play the notes. Wagner's ecstatic music is transformed into a soundtrack for an animated cartoon. Oh, what we have to endure to hear the singers of that era! 

The commercial recording of this duet by Flagstad and Melchior suffers from tempi nearly as fast, but the sound is much better and the pairing of those voices in their primes is not to be missed.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Leider is terrific as usual, and Fritz Soot's contribution is honorable, but the orchestra is pathetic. It sounds like a little band of toy instruments located somewhere down the street, and some of the tempos are so fast (the 78 side problem, no doubt) that humans couldn't possibly play the notes. Wagner's ecstatic music is transformed into a soundtrack for an animated cartoon. Oh, what we have to endure to hear the singers of that era!
> 
> The commercial recording of this duet by Flagstad and Melchior suffers from tempi nearly as fast, but the sound is much better and the pairing of those voices in their primes is not to be missed.


In your opinion is it worth bothering with in the contest. From what you say maybe not. I have some great contestants.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> In your opinion is it worth bothering with in the contest. From what you say maybe not. I have some great contestants.


I think the duet is a good choice. Leider herself ranks with the best, but as a totality Flagstad and Melchior beats Leider and Soot hands down. Even better as a total representation of the music - maybe the best ever - are Traubel and Melchior under Toscanini. Toscanini gives us the full stretch of music from dawn through the duet and the Rhine journey, and it's just legendary. It's interesting to listen to these three recordings back to back.


----------

